# Bowl Emptying Hesitates and Then Flushes



## bap11 (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is a curious situation I have.  Out of the blue, now, when I press down on the flush handle, the flapper in the tank rises up as it should, but the flushing action doesn't begin immediately - it hesitates for a few seconds, then it flushes normally and completely.  It kind of sounds like trying to start a car with a bad starter.  I tried a flange plunger in case there's some blockage, I tried adding water during the flush and I also pricked the small holes under the rim. It still hesitates as if it won't flush, but, as I keep the flush handle down, it does then flush normally and the tank refills normally.  Could it be that I need to replace the flush valve, but I thought that would only affect the refill part of the action, not the actual flushing.


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2010)

I would replace the guts of your toilet with a new Fluidmaster 500 kit, and see if this solves your problem. Also, the chain adjustment is critical and don't forget to cut off the excess chain to prevent it from keeping the flapper open and wasting water.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 8, 2010)

havasu said:


> I would replace the guts of your toilet with a new Fluidmaster 500 kit, and see if this solves your problem. Also, the chain adjustment is critical and don't forget to cut off the excess chain to prevent it from keeping the flapper open and wasting water.



That would be one of my last possible choices and what if it doesn't fit on his toilet?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 8, 2010)

To start, do you have well water or city water? This matters.
And if you have a weel, do you have a treatment system, and what is it for.


----------



## bap11 (Oct 9, 2010)

In response to one question posed, I have city water - not well water.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## budro (Oct 9, 2010)

havasu was probably dead on right about the chain adjustment if you have that system. if it is a mansfield it will be different but most toilets have a chain attached to the flapper. first make sure the flush handle is positioned right where it gets the most movement after it is tightened down. the nut tightens in reverse and needs to be tight. if someone flushes this toilet and pushes down to far, they can screw up the critical adjustment on the flapper. the critical adjustment havasu talked about is to have only about a half inch of play in the chain when the flapper is seated. this lets the chain pull the flapper up to the maximum height allowing the most water to leave the tank on the way to the bowl when you engage the flush handle. more water equals better flush. i live in a small town and usually don't even charge folks to come adjust the chain and educate them on what i have just described. this happens a lot when folks buy their own flapper and install it but do not know how to adjust it. the guy who said havasu had the wrong answer may be right about different toilets having different guts but havasu was dead on right about what to look for first. thanks, budro


----------



## Redwood (Oct 9, 2010)

I would also start out with a flapper change getting one that works well on that particular toilet.

The fact that you indicate holding the handle makes it flush okay steers me in that direction.


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That would be one of my last possible choices and what if it doesn't fit on his toilet?



The Fluidmaster 500 is fully adjustable, and is considered a universal application. Unless he has a Toto or other exotic brand, this would work just fine.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 9, 2010)

havasu said:


> The Fluidmaster 500 is fully adjustable, and is considered a universal application. Unless he has a Toto or other exotic brand, this would work just fine.



So they say...

Lets just say on another forum frequented by plumbers a member offered 45 of them for free, just pay shipping....

There were no takers and his best offer to date was, "You pay the shipping and I'll supply the lighter fluid..." 

I'd probably go with a Korky or, Gatorskin as my universal choice...


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been using them for 20+ years, and never had a call back. I did have one of my own kits quit on me but it was because the house sat unused for several months, in an area where the quality of water is poor at best. The vertical rod became gunked up, prohibiting the float from sliding properly. Send thay guy with the cases my way, I'd have no problem using all of them!


----------



## budro (Oct 9, 2010)

holding the handle and watching it work certainly doesn't determine if it flushes good or not. with too much slack in the chain the handle will pull the flapper up 20-50% of what it should be doing. looks ok to someone not knowing any better but causes the commode to flush poorly. anyone with any experience would look at this first. very basic. budro


----------

